#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  New AD phone case Protect our phones from falls!

## Bhavya

There are numerous choices when it comes to getting a beautiful phone case or a customized one. But getting a phone case that will protect our phones without making them look bulky is a bit difficult. A German student, Philip Franzel patented a new phone case called AD case (active dampening case) that will protect our phones from falls. In this below video, you can find more information about this new phone case.

----------

